# Looking for a pen blank



## run4fun (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm looking for a pen blank to be made, aluminum with the marine corps emblem. The kit is the eagle fountain pen kit from laserlinez.com and the tube is for the cap and is  12.5mm and measures 1.89 inches in length, I will need 2 of these.


----------



## run4fun (Jan 17, 2018)

... nothing from anyone?


----------



## RobS (Jan 17, 2018)

email this guy:  OFFICIAL LICENSED MARINE CORPS BLANKS - Page 1 - Pen Kit Mall

I recently turned one of his blanks, looked awesome.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 17, 2018)

Aluminum or Aluminite?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## cozee (Jan 22, 2018)

Try looking here https://ptownsubbie.com/collections/cnc-engraved-casings    He doesn't have what you want specifically, but he may be able to get it for you, or you may like one of these . . .


----------

